# Ahh I HATE CO2... problems... please help me in my idiocy



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Okay so I just got a CO2 canister with all the trimmings and I can't figure out how to work it.
The silver valve on top is on Open.
One of the guages has a reading... the other doesn't.
The black handle is twised to be open.
The specific valve on the 6 way co2 splitter Manifold is open.
The bubbles counter has water in it, with a tube leading into the tank where there's a diffuser and a water pump.
What am I missing?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

on the gauge that has a low PSi reading, there should be a nut and a thread that has a flathead end, loosen the nut and turn the screw until the valve opens. keep your psi at around 8-10 and that should get up up and going. the other gause is just telling you the tank is full. prob around 800 psi or 1000 psi if a 5 lb tank 

Cheers.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

"i swear officer, these bright lights and tanks are to grow AQUARIUM plants" LOL


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Could also be the needle valve needs opening. Would help to know what brand you have.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Osiris said:


> "i swear officer, these bright lights and tanks are to grow AQUARIUM plants" LOL


aren't they........


----------

